# lol,,, I just found this Youtube video. The ultimate 'fungun'? (maybe for some)



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*'FUNGUN'. Ya,,, IF YOUR TOTALLY NUTS!*

You just gotta watch this video. 
Just like a saddle on a horse,,, this thing needs some kind of thumb protector (saddle horn) built onto the top of the grips?
Absolutely Crazy. And I thought my 3" Judge, shooting .410 4s & slugs was bad enough.
The Ultimate Survival Pistol - YouTube


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

LOL, damn thing is too small and I'm not sure why they would put that on such a small frame. I did not watch the entire video, maybe they indicated a reason.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I didn’t waste my time watching it either. That thing is 100% novelty. A useful survival tool it is not. It will fire 3 kinds of ammo. The 45 & 45/70 are only good for gut busting ranges and 410s have no penetration. Only a goof would carry one, You Tube has no shortage of them. They should start a Goof with Guns channel. My grandson is always telling me to watch something on there. Goofs like weird stuff and shotguns. They are constantly launching all sorts of hardware. Anything that will fit the bore.


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

To me it falls under the category...just because they make it doesn't mean I have to have it.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow that is something else! Not sure I’d want to buy it but I’d like to have it.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

shot1buck said:


> Wow that is something else!" *Not sure I’d want to buy it but I’d like to have it."*



Here's another one, under the 'fun gun' category. Heritage is the SISTER COMPANY to ROSSI?
That makes me wonder if they both use the same manufacturing building?

*" Our sister company Rossi currently makes the Circuit Judge which is a .410/.45 rifle that fits the description of what you are describing in your email. I have a provided a link below to it "

But, if it's labeled 'ROSSI', it will cost you 5x more!?*


.410 lovers,,, *WHAT DO YOU THINK? MSRP $860.22 OUTCH!
Put a HERITAGE Stamp on it,,, cut the price by 4 & I'll buy one. 
It sure is pretty though,,, maybe Santa will place one under my tree!? ;>)*


CIRCUIT JUDGE .45COLT/.410MAG Stainless Steel 18.5" 5 Rounds Brazilian Hardwood (rossiusa.com)


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Doboy said:


> Here's another one, under the 'fun gun' category. Heritage is the SISTER COMPANY to ROSSI?
> That makes me wonder if they both use the same manufacturing building?
> 
> *" Our sister company Rossi currently makes the Circuit Judge which is a .410/.45 rifle that fits the description of what you are describing in your email. I have a provided a link below to it "
> ...


Buddies boy won one of these at a gun blast. He bought 20rd box of 45s. We shot gun off rest at paper to sight it. Lost cause. We put up a quart oil bottle at about 25’ and tried out 410. Used 3” #6
loads. It did knock it down but few shot hit and some of those were inside the plastic bottle. My opinion another novelty. We since shot a box of my 45Colt loads. Standard 250g cast bullet, basically factory duplication. Shot 50 and if we hit anything it was accidental. Kid has tried to trade it to me everytime he sees me.


----------

